# Use R10 After Deactivating



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi - Wondering if I can continue to watch what I have recorded on my R10 after I deactivate it? Want to phase one out and a new DVR in for the kids while I'm able to get their shows back on the new one. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## Yoda-DBSguy (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm pretty sure it will be like any of the newer HD dvrs. When you deactivate you will loose the ability to use the receiver for anything including playing back anything already on the drive.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

daveriv said:


> Hi - Wondering if I can continue to watch what I have recorded on my R10 after I deactivate it? Want to phase one out and a new DVR in for the kids while I'm able to get their shows back on the new one. Any input is appreciated.


Yes, but be sure to unplug the satellite cables from the DVR *before* you call to deactivate it... once it gets the shut-off message, it's too late!

But if it never gets that shutoff message .................


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

dmurphy's correct. You can play back those old recordings just fine.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> Yes, but be sure to unplug the satellite cables from the DVR *before* you call to deactivate it... once it gets the shut-off message, it's too late!


People need to stop parroting this incorrect information. The same question was recently asked about the HR10-250, and the same wrong information was given. You can continue to watch the programs that are already recorded on a DirecTivo unit indefinitely. There is never any loss of the ability to playback recordings, you only lose the ability to record new programs when you deactivate the receiver.

DirecTV has intentionally crippled the HR2x (and maybe the R15/R16?) to not allow you to play recordings when the box is inactive, but this does not apply to the older DirecTivo DVRs (such as the R10, which is what the OP asked about).

And the only reason someone would want to unplug the satellite cables before deactivating a DirecTivo unit would be to try to keep the ability to record active. Some people have tried to extend the recording life of their HR10-250s to allow them to continue to record OTA this way. But on an R10 or other SD DirecTivo there is not much to record when you don't have the satellite lines plugged in, is there?


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

whitepelican said:


> People need to stop parroting this incorrect information. The same question was recently asked about the HR10-250, and the same wrong information was given. You can continue to watch the programs that are already recorded on a DirecTivo unit indefinitely. There is never any loss of the ability to playback recordings, you only lose the ability to record new programs when you deactivate the receiver.
> 
> DirecTV has intentionally crippled the HR2x (and maybe the R15/R16?) to not allow you to play recordings when the box is inactive, but this does not apply to the older DirecTivo DVRs (such as the R10, which is what the OP asked about).
> 
> And the only reason someone would want to unplug the satellite cables before deactivating a DirecTivo unit would be to try to keep the ability to record active. Some people have tried to extend the recording life of their HR10-250s to allow them to continue to record OTA this way. But on an R10 or other SD DirecTivo there is not much to record when you don't have the satellite lines plugged in, is there?


You are absolutely, 100% correct. The theory applied to the HR10-250 in preserving OTA recording capabilities .... It's been a long time - please accept my apologies. ... but having said that, unplugging the sat cables certainly doesn't hurt, does it?


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

dmurphy said:


> but having said that, unplugging the sat cables certainly doesn't hurt, does it?


I would assume that people would normally do that anyway. I'm just trying to make people who are replacing these units aware that the recordings are still available to watch even when the unit is inactive. There is no special "trick" to make it work.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> I would assume that people would normally do that anyway. I'm just trying to make people who are replacing these units aware that the recordings are still available to watch even when the unit is inactive. There is no special "trick" to make it work.


I will be unplugging the sat cables as I'll use them for the replacement DVR. Anything else I should do or be aware of? My plan is to disconnect the sat calbes and activate the new unit and then keep the unit connected to a TV input so they shows are available as we phase the R10 out and the new DVR in.

Thanks for the help and feedback.


----------



## whitepelican (May 9, 2007)

daveriv said:


> Anything else I should do or be aware of?


When the R10 first powers up without the satellite connection it will hang for awhile due to searching for the satellite. You don't need to wait for it to time out, you can just push the menu button ("DirecTV Central"). Or, once it times out it will ask if you want to try to connect to the satellite again or just go to the menu. This will also happen periodically even while the unit is left powered on, as it will still try to get guide updates.


----------



## daveriv (Jan 10, 2007)

whitepelican said:


> When the R10 first powers up without the satellite connection it will hang for awhile due to searching for the satellite. You don't need to wait for it to time out, you can just push the menu button ("DirecTV Central"). Or, once it times out it will ask if you want to try to connect to the satellite again or just go to the menu. This will also happen periodically even while the unit is left powered on, as it will still try to get guide updates.


Thanks all for the help - it is now deactivated and I'm still able to watch recordings. Will make phasing into the new DVR much easier.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

As the R10 is an SD machine, you might consider archiving the content to DVD to avoid the question entirely.


----------

